# zwischen Motorenöl und Betondübeln......



## Rocklandbiker (20. Dezember 2011)

ich kanns nicht glauben....sagt mir bitte einer dass das nicht wahr ist.....


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Dezember 2011)

Ein echtes Baumarktbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2011)

Da sind die aber ganz schön tief gefallen, dass die die Räder schon im Baumarkt verkaufen müssen...Schad drum...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Dezember 2011)

"die" gibt es nicht mehr (schon lange) das hier, das sind "andere"


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. Dezember 2011)

Oh shit! Wer geht in Baumarkt um so viel Geld für ein Rad auszugeben oder besser gesagt, wer hat das getan?
Hoffentlich standen keine Billigräder daneben!
Ich fahre heute mal in unseren Obi und schau auch mal nach!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Dezember 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> O
> Hoffentlich standen keine Billigräder daneben!


Doch ein BERGWERK Damen Cross zu  480,--


----------



## effx (21. Dezember 2011)

Ist aber echt mal schön präsentiert, da. Sieht aus wie ein großer Knoten.


----------



## FR.Chicken (22. Dezember 2011)

NEIN wie kann man nur............................................



Trotzdem liebe ich mein Pfadfinder ........." the last one " ................orginal


----------



## Cleaner33 (22. Dezember 2011)

Zeig mal.


----------



## FR.Chicken (23. Dezember 2011)

Meins,da war er noch neu ende 2009











[ame="http://vimeo.com/7374979"]Indian Summer im PÃ¤lzerwald on Vimeo[/ame]



​


----------



## Brägel (23. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja peinlich, die OBI-Nummer. Jetzt wird's Zeit, dass mein Faunus weg kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (23. Dezember 2011)

@Brägel... Genau jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt das man es behält.. !
Langsam steigt der Wert! Die Obi Nummer hat den "Oldtimer-Effekt" quasi um 10 Jahre beschleunigt!


----------



## Cleaner33 (23. Dezember 2011)

Schick! So eine Dämpferanlenkung habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehen.Hat was!


----------



## mokka_ (24. Dezember 2011)

Brägel schrieb:


> Ist ja peinlich, die OBI-Nummer. Jetzt wird's Zeit, dass mein Faunus weg kommt.




jetzt kannst du mit mir aber nicht mehr rechnen


----------



## Brägel (24. Dezember 2011)

mokka_ schrieb:


> jetzt kannst du mit mir aber nicht mehr rechnen



Jaja, lasst mich nur alle im Stich  Fürchte, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Santa kein neues Bike unter meinem Baum vergisst, muss ich wohl noch eine Zeit in Zweckgemeinschaft mit dem teuersten Baumarktbike des Jahrhunderts radeln.


----------



## mokka_ (25. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Cleaner33 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ist das eigentlich alles was dieser Bergwerk Thread hergibt oder ist gerade Winterpause?
Wie ihr bei Seth lesen könnt würde ich ja gern mehr posten aber ohne Gabel ist schlecht und natürlich freue ich mich auf meine erste Taunusabfahrt.
Seit Bergwerk übernommen wurde wird hier fast nur noch mies gesprochen,natürlich sind Bergwerk im Baumarkt ÜBEL aber das kann doch nicht alles sein!
War das jetzt bös?
Ich lese immer wieder gern im Nicolaithread mit und da geht was ab......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Dezember 2011)

was wirfst Du dir eigentlich ein ? oder bist Du der einzige von 80 Mio. Bundesbürgern die noch nicht wissen das der Krieg vorbei ist, die Mauer mitlerweile gefallen, wir vor ner Klimakatastrophe stehn und der FCK seit Jahren gegen den Abstieg spielt ?
Hast Du schon mal versucht ne tote Kuh zu melken ? Was ergibt bei dir  1+1, auch 3 ?

trotzdem auch dir frohe weihnachten, aber jetzt mal aufwachen, sonst geht das was schief !!!!!

cu RK


----------



## Cleaner33 (25. Dezember 2011)

Schön das wir die selben Pillen nehmen.
Komm runter oder immer noch frustriert? 
Lauter Obergurus und Bergwerkfahrer die nur rumheulen und in Selbstmitleid verfallen weil das arme bergwerk nicht mehr das Alte ist!
ich wollte wissen ob die paar Fahrer die ein Bergwerk haben alle ihre Räder schon gepostet haben oder sie aus Selbstmitleid in die Vitrine gestellt haben,wegen der Besseren alten Zeiten!!
Ich kann dir nur raten ganz schnell n Job bei einer Made in Germany Manufaktur zu suchen sonst endet das noch ganz übel,Weltuntergang und sowas!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Dezember 2011)

ne ich lass es...


----------



## IchWars (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Ich piele mit den Gedanken ein bergwerk zu kaufen. Gibt es da noch welche mit mehr federweg?so 140 mm aufwärts,die Internetseite wird ja erst überarbeitet.
danke


----------



## FR.Chicken (25. Dezember 2011)

Ne, wie Bergwerk war, wird es nie mehr, sorry

Wer nicht weiß wie es war , der wird nie einen von uns verstehn  

Ich vermisse zb das Hollertal................. und gelacht haben wir.... Hmmmm frohe Weihnacht an alle die es auch vermissen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Dezember 2011)

IchWars schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich piele mit den Gedanken ein bergwerk zu kaufen. Gibt es da noch welche mit mehr federweg?so 140 mm aufwärts,die Internetseite wird ja erst überarbeitet.
> danke



ja schon seit > 2 Jahren 

so jetzt bin ich aber wieder weg....


----------



## IchWars (25. Dezember 2011)

Tja,hab recherchiert.Schon schade um Bergwerk aber wer weiss vielleicht wirds ja wieder.
Neuer Anfang,neues Glück!


----------



## SLichti (26. Dezember 2011)

@cleaner... Ich glaube Du hast Dich noch nicht so lange intensiver mit der Fahrradbranche beschäftigt, daher kannst Du auch nicht nachvollziehen wie die meisten hier "ticken". 

Daher mal eine emotionslosere Erklärung wie die von Rocky...  Und nein, er ist garantiert nicht frustriert, ich muß ihn fast täglich ertragen...
Die Pillen die er nimmt stammen von Segafredo.... Wenn der FCK verliert und er zuviel von dem Zeugs genommen hat kommt sowas bei raus!


Warum hier nichts los ist? 
Hier kommen diejenigen "zurück" die Ersatzteile für die alten Rahmen brauchen, oder Fragen dazu haben, ansonsten wird nur ein bisserl gelästert... 

Die letzten "echten" Bergwerks wurden vor ca. 8-10 Jahren produziert, seit der Insolvenz Anfang 2005 ist die Marke quasi tot.
Auch wenn es noch auf diverse Unterrohre geklebt wird. 

Daher mal in aller Deutlichkeit: EIN AUFKLEBER MACHT KEINEN RAHMEN AUS, KEINE ENTWICKLUNGSARBEIT, UND ER BRINGT AUCH KEINE "SEELE" IN DAS BIKE!

Dieser Aufkleber repräsentiert lediglich einen weiteren Marktteilnehmer, der versucht Fahrräder zu verkaufen, ob ihm das gelingt zwischen ca. 300 anderen "Marken" sei mal dahingestellt.

Nenn Du mir einen Grund warum ich mir jetzt noch ein Bergwerk kaufen soll?! Weil es gut aussieht?? Wenn ich mir die "Limited Möhren" der "Obi-Edition" anschaue trifft ja nicht mal mehr das zu.
Wenn ich technisch gesehen so ein Rad will, hole ich mir was günstigeres mit besserer Ausstattung... also quasi irgend eine 08/15 Schüssel, und genau das ist BW jetzt. Nix besonderes mehr.

Ich will damit die Räder nicht schlecht machen, nicht falsch verstehen. Es sind Räder die halten (wahrscheinlich sogar länger wie die "Originalen"..), ne einigermassen vernünftige Ausstattung haben, günstig sind und für eine Vielzahl von Bikern ein Leben lang taugen! Und zwar für die Biker die das Bike als Nutztier sehen.

Und jetzt kommt das Entscheidende: Diese Leute findest Du nicht in diesem Forum!! Zumindest nicht so weit verwurzelt... Ca. 70-80 % meiner Kunden sind noch nicht mal hier angemeldet!

Da aber die ganzen "Ehemaligen" hier ein besonderes Rad fahren wollen, haben sie sich eben Marken zugewandt, die eher Ihrer Philosophie entsprechen, wo also noch Leben drin steckt!

Und jetzt hast Du auch den Grund warum es im Nicolai Thread "ab geht"... Da wird die Marke gelebt!! Da stehen Leute dahinter die die das alles mit Leib und Seele pushen. 
Und von solchen Herstellern gibt es noch ein paar mehr.
Genau diese Hersteller haben sich jetzt den Kuchen der Ex-Bergwerk-Kunden aufgeteilt.

Die neuen Bergwerk Eigentümer wollen aber genau diesen Kundenstamm nicht mehr ansprechen, sondern versuchen sich an einem neuen Kuchen...
Oder warum glaubst Du wohl fährt keiner hier ein Rad aus der neuen Linie?? 

Also: Nimm das alles nicht so ernst. Hier heult nämlich niemand rum, sondern es wird augenzwinkernd getrauert!

rideOn


----------



## IchWars (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallooooo!(?)
Ok ich sehe schon hier gehts emotionaler zu als anderswo!
Ich dachte, ich kauf mir n bergwerk weils selten ist und nur wenige bei mir fahren und da ich kein Masenprodukt will was jeder hat kam mir Bergwerk gerade recht.Nicolai sieht man leider bald an jede Ecke!Allerdings habe ich kein Interesse an einen alten Bergwerk egal wieviel Seele die haben,ich brauche Federweg und ein technisch einwandfreies Rad!Kommmen die noch bei Bergwerk?Soll ich warten oder son Massentaiwan kaufen?
Wer ist Rocklandbiker und was hat de Cleaner und warumm kennt ihr euch?
Man hier geht was ab!


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2011)

hmmm.... genau so nen Massentaiwanesen wirst du wohl bekommen - nur - wie schon gesagt - mit anderem Aufkleber.
Bergwerk hat wohl das gleiche Schicksal ereilt wie z.B. AEG, Telefunken und Dual.
Zu Dual sagte mal jemand sinngemäß: "es ist oft einfacher und billiger eine alteingessene und bekannte Firma zu kaufen, als eine neue so bekannt zu machen und so ein Image aufzubauen"

ich habe auch kein Bergwerk. Vor vielen Jahren war ich mal interessiert - eben wegen dem Image ( klein, fein, edel ). Kam aber leider nie dazu eines zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IchWars (26. Dezember 2011)

Na toll, was nun?
Dann halt n Big Hit, oder doch ein Lambda (verdammt hat das ein Design) auf jedenfall keins mit Extremhydroforming!
ich könnte auch den Cleaner überreden, dass er mir sein Seth überlässt, die Fotos sehen gut aus,irgendwie wie ein Liteville aber trotzdem nett.


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2011)

cheetah ?


----------



## IchWars (26. Dezember 2011)

Ne,langweilig!
N Demo hat was!
Wir kommen hier gerade vom Bergwerkthema ab.
Ich werde mich hier mal durch die Hersteller lesen und dem Cleaner n Angebot machen,mal schaun was der dazu meint!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2011)

... wenn der Weihnachtsbraten nicht so schwer in meinem Magen rumlungern würde, hätte ich jetzt Lust auf ein Stück Kuchen bekommen   

Gruß

Fibbs - ich sollte mir wieder ein Nicolai zulegen


----------



## raffic (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich find das einfach nur noch extrem *GEIL!!!*  weiter so Bergwerk - ihr macht das toll


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Dezember 2011)

raffic schrieb:


> Ich find das einfach nur noch extrem *GEIL!!!*  weiter so Bergwerk - ihr macht das toll



wo jetzt ? Köln, Essen oder doch Düsseldorf ? 

Am Bahnhof !


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2011)

Egal Hauptsache am Bahnhof ....

Raffic: fährt dein Liteville noch ???


----------



## IchWars (28. Dezember 2011)

****,der Cleaner is weg von hier!
Egal!


----------



## IchWars (28. Dezember 2011)

Ver****te ******* 
Ich mag Sternchen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (3. Januar 2012)

@ Rocky mich findest du an jedem Bahnhof nur nicht in Duesseldorf

@ Fibbs ich habe mein Liteville noch immer. Es steht im Keller in Deutschland herum. Hier habe ich kein Bike. Habe mal ueberlegt es hier hin zu bringen........ Habe mir erst einmal ein kleines Motorrad gekauft. Das ist eindeutig nicht so anstrengend wie das Biken  Aber ich vermisse es durch den Wald zu brettern. 

@ ichWars wo ist er denn hin der Cleaner???????

@ all Happy new Year :kotz::kotz:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Januar 2012)

raffic schrieb:


> @ ichWars wo ist er denn hin der Cleaner???????



Hey raffic, der war ned schlecht


----------



## IchWars (3. Januar 2012)

Der ist mit seinem Seth in den Sonnenaufgang gefahren.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Januar 2012)

IchWars schrieb:


> Der ist mit seinem Seth in den Sonnenaufgang gefahren.



eher in den Sonnenuntergang 

ich muss mich zurück halten, ich weiß....


----------



## IchWars (4. Januar 2012)

Och warum denn?
Jedem was er verdient


----------



## Nomercy (23. Januar 2012)

So schicke Baumärkte gibts hier bei mir gar nicht ,
seid gegrüßt ihr "alten Säcke". Und noch ein frohes neues Jahr!

Nomercy
(Mercury 2003 rollt noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IchWars (23. Januar 2012)

Hatte mir auch mal geschaut, aber da war kein Bergwerk zu finden.


----------



## raffic (23. Januar 2012)

sind bestimmt schon alle verkauft


----------



## valium97 (5. Februar 2012)

So, hier der Senf aus Hessen:

-WANN treffen wir uns dieses Jahr im Hollertal, Hütte hin oder her??? Und ich fragte nicht OB!!!

- mein Faunus hat im Herbst mal wieder ein Update bekommen und fährt einfach toll! Egal ob Waldautobahn oder Winterberg (Park): macht einfach Laune!

- wer beschafft mir noch einen Pfadfinderrahmen in 'L'?

- lohnt sich der 'Stromberg- Trail'?

- Rafic: wann bist Du mal wieder im Lande?

- Was ist eigentlich aus der BW- Union geworden? Scheint gelöscht, oder? Schade drum...

- Euch auch noch ein schönes, neues Jahr 

Bis hoffentlich bald,

Karsten


----------



## Liwi (12. Januar 2014)

Jo mei ................war schon lange nicht mehr in diesem Forum.................aber das ist wirklich die Krönung des Ganzen.
Die Jungs von der Auffanggesellschaft ticken wohl nicht mehr ganz richtig.
Mein 2002 er Gemini Selbstaufbau bleibt wo er ist................bei mir hinter gut verschlossenen Türen und wenn er dort nicht ist dann unter meinem Hintern ;-)


----------



## Liwi (19. Mai 2017)

Made in Germany............der Scheiss aus Fernost kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------

